# On-Board Charger or Portable Charger



## Broke Knee (Jul 15, 2009)

I currently have (2) 12 volt deep cycle batteries. I've been charging them with a portable charger after each use, but am interested in a better method. It's a pain to charge them individually and keep track of that. They get fully charged before and just after each trip but in between they are not being trickled charged.

Would I be better off getting an on-board charger and having them both charge simultaneously? WOuld I also benefit from leaving them attached to the on-board charger to keep them at peak charge rather than what I'm doing now? 

If I should go with on-baord which would you reccomend? The Guest one at Cabelas is on sale at $89.99 and looks like a good deal? I don't have any electronics other than my trolling motor. 

Thanks


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, yes, and yes!

That Guest charger is a great charger and there's no bigger pain in the backside than juggling battery charges with a single portable. Once you get home, just plug the boat up and forget it. The onboard charger is the best addition to my boat that I have made.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jul 15, 2009)

Definately!! Just because i don't have an onboard cahrger and usually i hook up the portable when i get back from a trip but sometimes i just hate the thought of of gettin all the stuff and chargin one and then wait till its charged and then try to remember to hook up the other one and so ..................so yes,if the got the $$ i would do it!!
BTW...if anybody has one for sale..........i'm in the market for one 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a Guest Charger that was 10 amps per side so the charging was quick. If that is not a concern, then the unit you are looking for is perfect. Much less hassle and you can keep it plugged in 24/7/365 if not in the water.


And :WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 16, 2009)

Ditto on the Guest brand! 8) . I have the 10amp dual bank charger (5amp per side) and although it sometimes may take a while to charge my batteries after a long day on the water, it works great for me, as I usually don't take the boat out the next day anyway. I still haven't mounted mine in the boat yet, lol.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the 10 amp (5/5) charger on my Triton. I can fish all day long and plug the boat in when I get home. It has always been ready to go by the next morning.

If you have the need to charge your batteries in 3 to 4 hours, you will need a 10 amp per bank charger. Otherwise, if you normally charge overnight the 5 amp per bank will be fine.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning those Guest Chargers were on sale... I just bought 2 of the $89 chargers - and I got a coupon for a flat $5 shipping... This should charge them fast enough for me overnight.. but I just like the fact that I don't have to keep using my 2 portable chargers because it was taking me nearly 2 days to charge all 5 batteries in my boat. Now I'll have 4 batteries on these 2 chargers, and then the smaller battery I have will stay connected to the "more advanced" portable charger I have that is digital and has a maintenance mode


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 16, 2009)

that sounds like a winner...im also in the market for a onboard...ive been looking on ebay but havent found any deals


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 16, 2009)

Here ya go, Guest model #2611 is on sale, and it's a great price. Normally $119.99, sale price is $89.99. Look for the $5 shipping coupon next to the pic of the charger.

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

$5 shipping coupon link: (good until July 20th)

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/home/pages/popup_0709flat.jsp


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just read the manual on these chargers... you can hook the batteries up in parallel (pos to pos, neg to neg) and get the full 10amps to both batteries at one time. That's how I charged my batteries with the portable... but I think each getting 5amp would still be better, but if you need a fast charge, that's how to do it


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2009)

That's $10 more than I paid for the thing on sale this time last year. #-o

I doubt that they get any cheaper, though. I think they jumped up about ten to twenty dollars on the original price when they went back up in the fall.


----------



## Brine (Jul 16, 2009)

In case anyone was wondering what I want for Christmas...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 16, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> That's $10 more than I paid for the thing on sale this time last year. #-o
> 
> I doubt that they get any cheaper, though. I think they jumped up about ten to twenty dollars on the original price when they went back up in the fall.




Concur on that. I recall paying $10 less last year when I got mine, and they probably won't reduce the price any further as you stated, so I'd be snatching one up if anyone needs one.


----------



## cjldad (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this model?

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_016459&id=0056609020633a

I can't find out much about it on the guest website.. But looks like a dual 4 amp charger for $50..


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 16, 2009)

Couldn't find a "Blueline" product listing on the Guest website, so it might be a new product they haven't added yet.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 16, 2009)

Either that or one that they have discontinued.

One of the reviews on the Cabelas site says that they are only rated up to a certain size battery. Larger that that and they may have problems kicking over to maintenance mode.


----------



## cjldad (Jul 16, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Either that or one that they have discontinued.
> 
> One of the reviews on the Cabelas site says that they are only rated up to a certain size battery. Larger that that and they may have problems kicking over to maintenance mode.




Yeah, I saw that too.. Just got off the phone with Guest and they are suposedly sending a manual via email about it.. I asked the tech guy about the size issue.. He said try to follow the 10% rule.. I asked what the downside of that was.. He said more wear and tear and possible premature failure of the charger.. If it was to be used more as a mainenance type charger, like if you didn't fully discharge on each use, not that big of a problem.. I rarely ever drop below 70% of charge when I go out..


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 16, 2009)

Man if that one will work ill snatch it up


----------



## cjldad (Jul 16, 2009)

I've included a link I'll host for the Manual in PDF form for that charger.. It says max of Group 24 or 75ah.. You can join both outputs for 8 amps.. So you can double the size then to 150ah...

https://putfile.synced-up.com/putfile/Guest/16082.pdf


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 16, 2009)

just got off the phone with the factory and they said it will only charge 75amp hour batterys...they said it wouldnt last long at all charging trolling batterys


----------



## cjldad (Jul 16, 2009)

But why is my question.. I get that it will take longer.. And I understand the self discharge idea, but 4 amps is still pretty good in my mind...


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 16, 2009)

from what he told me is it will overheat and cause damage to the charger over time


----------



## cjldad (Jul 16, 2009)

I bet his name was David...  That seems like a pretty broad statement to me.. But I guess they know best..


----------



## TrackerTom (Jul 25, 2009)

They are one of the best additions you can make to your boat and your batteries will last longer as a benefit, because you will be much more likely to take care of them properly when this part is automatic. I have the ProSport 20 Plus 3 bank 20 amp total and love it.

Tom


----------

